# auto run cd rom



## vintage art (Jun 16, 2003)

Please give me some info.I have been trying to burn a cd rom business card and wanted to start it with an auto run. I must be doing something wrong.

I have typed using note pad the following:

[autorun]
open=index.exe autorun

I then saved the file as :

"AUTORUN. inf"

I then burned it along with a website folder I created in frontpage 2000.
I used the file "index" as my open file, this is the homepage of the website. the website is not active on the internet, however it will open up fine in internet explorer.

I can see both applications after I have burned the cd rom, and the frontpage index file opens up the entire folder, which is what I wanted. However the autorun does nothing. and only opens when double clicked into notepad.

HEEEEEEEEEELP !!

Thank CZ


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I don't remember if it makes a difference, but try

[AutoRun]

instead of

[autorun]

I don't think it does make a difference though.

Also try using wordpad instead.

or save as

AUTORUN.INF instead of AUTORUN.inf

Again, I don't think that makes a difference, but you can try it.

The question is, is autorun working on your computer?
Do other CDs work with autorun? (like in installation CD)

This might help also

http://www.winguides.com/search.php?guide=registry&keywords=autorun


----------



## vintage art (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks shadow I will try it, and yes the other CD's do work in the autorun mode.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Assuming you do have a file named Index.exe on the CD and not a file called Index.htm instead, try changing the Autorun.inf to read as follows ...

[autorun]
open=index.exe


----------



## vintage art (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks Bryan,

I am trying that right now....


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Yeh, Bryan's idea should work.

I overlooked the autorun after open=index.exe

That is probably the problem.

I would think that your index webpage would be index.htm though instead of index.exe. Did you just rename the index.htm to index.exe or did you create a executable that contains the index.htm page in it?

e.g. (here's how I would do it)

on the cd you burn

index.html
website folder
Autorun.inf

and the autorun.inf would have this for the config

[AutoRun]
open=index.html

Another question.

Is the index.exe or index.html file inside the webfolder on the cd or is it in the root of the cd?

e.g. (d as the cd drive)
It should be like this

d:\index.html
d:\autorun.inf
d:\webfolder\(all your web files files)

Then in the index.html code, the src links would have to point to "webfolder/(your files)"

(not saying you don't know what you are doing, I'm just asking to better understand)


----------



## vintage art (Jun 16, 2003)

Shadow,

Thanks you, I will try that.... here's what I have tried so far...

Obviously the autorun file was created in notepad and then saved on desktop........then dropped onto the CD burner..that might be a problem, because I get a file that is C:\WINDOWS\Desktop\"AUTORUN.INF"

I wonder if that is not allowing the file to autorun??

I have then dropped in the entire folder created in frontpage as a second object to be burned?? More problems? It looks like this;

c:\WINDOWS\Desktop\Island Mermaids

Those are the two items I dropped in to be burned, no luck.... I then tried dropping in all the files in the Island Mermaid folder as separate files.

leaving the auto run file alone, still no luck..

I also tried the index file both ways,

index.htm

index.exe

I will say that the web folder only opens in internet explorer, so I am assuming that the index file is a htm, not exe. file???

I then tried the autorun file in different ways'

[autorun]
open=index.exe autorun

and then

[autorun]
open=index.htm

and then

[autorun]
open=C:\WINDOWS\Desktop\Island Mermaids\index.htm

no luck.

Am I creating a problem by saving on desktop??? I am not sure of any other way to drag into cd burner without having that C:\ etc.
at the front of the autorun command???

I am not very good at this sort of thing...........

The file I need to open is the index file, that is my "homepage" all other pages can be reached via that file.

However that index file cannot be opened as a seperate file alone, no visuals show up, it needs to open inside the folder??? Does that make sense???


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I think so. I'll do a little testing and see what I come up with.

edit: I have an example in the works. Just got to tweak it.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Ok, couldn't get an htm to load via autorun. It needs an exe.

So I tried to use Internet explorer commandline to load the index.htm, but couldn't figure out the correct paramaters.

So found http://www.autorun.co.uk/demo.htm

Then I made an example for you of how things should be set up that works using the demo version of "starterfile.exe"

You can download the example from

http://home.tbbs.net/shadow/tsgforums/examples/autorun.zip

Extract the contents of the zip file to your hard drive. (111 KB)

It contains

starterfile.exe
index.htm
autorun.inf
island mermaids folder with test.htm in it.

Then you burn the those to a disk and there you go.

You want to use a CD-RW if you haven't been already. (don't want to waste a cd on an example)

I used nero to burn the files.

cdrom iso
iso level 2
mode 1
first 2 relaxed iso restrictions
disc at once

Now somebody just needs to find an exe that doesn't the same as starterfile.exe that is free.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Here is a better example (try this one first) that autoruns a batch file that loads index.htm

http://home.tbbs.net/shadow/tsgforums/examples/autorun2.zip

(811 bytes) (takes less than a second to download)

This one works perfect. At least for me.

Hopefully that's what you need.

Some things to consider...

When you saved your site, if everything including the index.htm file is in the island mermaids folder, then when you burn those files to a disk, don't burn the island mermaids folder to the disk and then put the index.htm file outside of the folder, because the links in the index.htm file probably won't work. Instead, burn everything inside the island mermaids folder to the disk.

Also if you need to use a path like

c:\WINDOWS\Desktop\Island Mermaids

use quotes like

"c:\WINDOWS\Desktop\Island Mermaids"

and if loading an htm file in that folder do...

[autorun]
open=loadhtm.bat

Where loadhtm.bat contains just one line

*"C:\WINDOWS\Desktop\Island Mermaids\index.htm"*

That should give you enough info to figure some things out.

hope that helps.


----------



## vintage art (Jun 16, 2003)

Wow,
Shadow thank you very much, I will try angain today. and let you know how it worked out, once again thank you.
Chrisitan


----------



## ksuwyldkat (Nov 9, 2000)

I have used this and it works to open an html page:

[autorun]
OPEN=explorer.exe loginpage.html


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Thanks ksuwyldkat for backing me up on that. That does indeed work and is much simpler.

:up:


----------



## ksuwyldkat (Nov 9, 2000)

Good to hear! Hopefully Vintage Art has the same results.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I do have a program made in c++ that directly targets internet explorer to load the htm file.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=140996

Look for IE Load.zip


----------

